# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > T >  mtDNA haplogroup T2b

## RealAlcibiades

Hi there, my mtDNA haplogroup is T2b30 and my oldest known matrilineal ancestor is a Martha Hanns in 1700s Birmingham england- her mother being Mary but no marriage for her parents being found anywhere. 


The thing is T2b confuses me in that it’s distribution gives no clear indication of its origin. An you look at the distribution map it reaches highest proportions in the Caucasus, Syria, the north east of Italy and Balkans, Crete, Sardinia, southern Portugal and then the Netherlands. 

It clearly spread through the sea because of how it leapfrogs between coastal regions but doesn't spread inland in large numbers. I don’t understand how it reached the Netherlands in large numbers though as the Netherlands only became a sea power in the medieval era. That’s a long time after the Neolithic farmers entered Europe when you would expect the haplogroups to become regional. Was it possibly spread in the classical era by the Greeks to the etruscans and then spread through roman units to Iberia and the Netherlands and then, from Romanized Dutch in Batuvia to england? 


Thanks.

----------


## Mmiikkii

https://www.eupedia.com/europe/Haplogroup_T_mtDNA.shtml

It's most likely that T2b was a preponderant lineage of the IndoEuropean migrations.

----------

